# Best Speakers under 9000



## pyushgupta87 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi
I am looking to upgrade my speakers from altec lansing 2621.
I have listened to Altec lansing Mx 5021 and was blown off by the quality, but sadly they are not available now.
Please suggest speakers which match the quality , my pref would be music(big bass must) and then movies, not much into gaming.
I came across swans m10, logitech z623 and altec lansing mx 6021 as close matches..
Please help me finalize


----------



## fireshots (Sep 18, 2012)

I am also lookin out for the same am using Altec Lansing VS2621 (RMS 28W) as well. I came across Creative Gigaworks T40 ii series (9000/- in open market) worth replacin my speakers with.
Other option is Sony SA-D100 (RMS 50W) Rs.6000/-. But only reason I did not get it because creative T40 RMS output is 32W which is not much..But it sure looks beast!

Im still checkin out further options.


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Sep 18, 2012)

Why couldnt you increase your budget and try to get a Premium Sets like
Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-power @13.5k
Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 @13K( negotiable ) @ Gautham Agencies Pune.(09822033581  ,   02025454270)

But the question is which one to choose
klipsch need a step down transformer to get 110v or 120v from our indian standards

Actual prices are Klipsch about $150 and Corsair SP2500 about $220 - $250

If you are tightly bounded with budget i recommend Logitech Z623..


----------

